# Air Conditioner Noise



## Jaycruze (Jul 11, 2011)

mine whistles sometimes when im on hwy and the a/c is cranked, I'm pretty sure it's the vents under the seats though.

it rarely happens to me.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hi stevesjh

I'm sure that this issue is frustrating for you. Have you requested to do a road test with the Service Adviser so you can demonstrate the concern you are experiencing. No one knows the idiosyncrasies of your car better than you. This way, you can replicate the issue while the adviser is in the car and before anyone exits the car, it is perfectly clear what you are referring to. Please let me know if you are interested in doing this and if you would like my assistance to set this up.

Jackie
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## newsguy99 (May 24, 2013)

Have you checked your cabin air filter? could have some leaves or something stuck in there, causing this issue.
Maybe pull it out, and turn the fan on, and see if anything blows out the vents...


----------



## flutterby69 (Sep 10, 2013)

*Same Noise!*

Im having the same problem with my 2011 Chev Cruze. The air compressor makes a grinding noise. It's been thru the ringer with mechanics looking at it and telling me there's nothing wrong. Now after it sets at night its not starting and the mechaincs where I bought it cant find the problem. SMH!!! Is this a cruze over all problem?


----------

